# Sensi Star x Chemdog d 66 days...



## Locked (Jan 28, 2010)

Sensi Star x Chemdog d 66 days...these buds smell of spoiled pineapple juice...I hve smoked some and man really nice...


----------



## BSki8950 (Jan 28, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Qman (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow, very nice Hamster :aok: is that one plant?


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jan 28, 2010)

They look so good that Im jealous. Thus, dont like you anymore. You suck.

:laugh:


----------



## Locked (Jan 28, 2010)

Qman said:
			
		

> Wow, very nice Hamster :aok: is that one plant?



Yes... 2 adjoining buds....thanks


----------



## Locked (Jan 28, 2010)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> They look so good that Im jealous. Thus, dont like you anymore. You suck.
> 
> :laugh:



Harsh words my friend....and I was going to send you my garden shears when I am finally done trimming all these icky sticky buds....
Imagine all the nice dankness you cld scrape off that bad boy...


----------

